# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  Toshiba Satellite A300-1LT

## aagios

Καλημέρα σας.

Ψαχνω σχηματικο για το Notebook Toshiba Satellite A300-1LT. (PSAGCE-04H00DGE)
Mήπως το έχει κανείς?

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## Hary Dee

Διάλεξε και πάρε -> http://www.scribd.com/search?query=T...Satellite+A300 !

ΥΓ: Αν δεν μπορείς να κατεβάσεις από το scribd πες μου ποιο θες (link) να το κατεβάσω εγώ για εσένα...

----------


## Hary Dee

Έχεις pm..

----------


## aagios

Ευχαριστώ!


Anyone can talk.

----------


## aagios

Χαράλαμπε όποτε μπορείς ένα από τα 3 να κατεβάσεις και να μου το στείλεις.

Έχεις pm

Σε ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Hary Dee

> Χαράλαμπε όποτε μπορείς ένα από τα 3 να κατεβάσεις και να μου το στείλεις.


Αφού στο έστειλα από χθες! Τι άλλο να στείλω;  :Rolleyes:

----------


## aagios

??? Για να δω! Δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι


Anyone can talk.

----------


## aagios

Πήγε στον καιάδα από δικό μου λάθος μάλλον!  Αν μπορείς κάνε άλλη μια.... την καλή!


Anyone can talk.

----------


## mystaki g

http://zremcom.ru/scheme

http://zremcom.ru/scheme/scheme-toshiba

http://archive.espec.ws/section929/page2.html εδω εχουμε ομως ειναι λιγα.

----------


## aagios

Ευχαριστώ!


Anyone can talk.

----------


## Hary Dee

Καλού κακού στο ξανάστειλα και εγώ...

----------


## atsio

Δεν ξέρω εάν το βρήκες, αλλά το σχηματικό που ψάχνεις δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο να το βρεις.

----------


## Hary Dee

> Δεν ξέρω εάν το βρήκες, αλλά το σχηματικό που ψάχνεις δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο να το βρεις.


Γιατί το λες αυτό; Αυτά που έγραψα (http://www.scribd.com/search?query=Toshiba+Satellite+A300) δεν είναι αυτό που θέλει; Με ενδιαφέρει η άποψή σου!

----------


## atsio

Το συγκεκριμένο Toshiba φοράει την μητρική   PT10G_6050A2171501 (Inventec potomac 10g)

----------


## KOKAR

αν δεν κατάφερες τιποτα με την επισκευή του τοτε δες εδώ ---> http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=66422

----------


## Hary Dee

> Το συγκεκριμένο Toshiba φοράει την μητρική   PT10G_6050A2171501 (Inventec potomac 10g)


Αδάμ δεν κατάλαβα αν αυτό που έγραψες ήταν απάντηση στο δικό μου ποστ  :frown:

----------


## atsio

> Αδάμ δεν κατάλαβα αν αυτό που έγραψες ήταν απάντηση στο δικό μου ποστ


Ναι. Το συγκεκριμένο σχηματικό δεν υπάρχει στο scribd.

----------

